# Stuffed Animals



## karissa (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm sorry but I just LOVE my fuzzy stuffed friends. So do any of you have a collection going?

*Edited due to broken link*


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 13, 2004)

You serious about this, karissa? Wow, you don't know what you're letting yourself into --- wait till I get my scans done, then I'll SWAMP this thread with "our fluffy friends'" photos!  :albino:     :sun:

(But since you've been through the reactions on your pic in the "ArtyFartySelfPortrait"-thread, nothing can frighten you off anything anymore, I think)


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 13, 2004)

*oh the horror*
no not fluffy animals!... Well, thats it, I gonna hire Mr. Sid to shoot the stuffed animals that folks post here! 

just kiddin, post away. I'm gonna avoid this one like the plague! Actually  :idea: Does anybody have a deer head trophy pictures??.. that would make this more palatable for me... hey they are stuffed animals afterall....

 :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 14, 2004)

Mark: start avoiding this thread as of now! It begins!

Our fluffy friends... let me tell you right at the beginning that I am a middle aged woman, maybe even growing into "elderly" for some (depending on your viewpoint), and mother of two who also are growing older (you'd think they'd grow out of the stuffed animal age pretty soon).

However, in my life as a kid as well as in my life as a mother, these little friends have always had their right of being, they can "speak", have a personality, name (of course!) and all. So they do play a big part in our family.

Which is why I shall start my "swamping the theme section" with this one, which - despite its many "people" in it - only shows you PART of our "friends" - taken at the (ok, declare me mad now!) birthday party of one of them (!!!):

*DANG: Link broken *

Now that I've finally outed myself as not only old, but also crazy, may I continue?

*DANG: Link broken *
_Mia, the cat, and Nick_

OK, let me present you to Nick, who is stuffed, and Mia, who is our cat (unstuffed).
Nick is *my* dog. He does not belong to my children. 
And Nick has only joined our family some three years ago. 
Actually, Nick is a "foundling". I found him lying next to the bottle bank at the railway station and I felt pity. I thought "How can anybody throw this wonderful big dog away". So I lifted him up and found out that his head was almost entirely ripped off. The helper in me came to the surface and I brought Nick home (at the time still nameless), dried him (he had lain in the snow), then carefully washed him, and sewed his head back on - hence the red scarf to disguise the worst scars!  It was before his head came back on that my daughter decided that "The Almost Headless Nick" were the ONLY name for this dog ever! That's how he came to be with us and how he came to be called what he is called.

A much, much, MUCH older member of the family is HERE:
*DANG: Link broken *

He was given to my sister for Christmas in 1959, when she was a little over one and a half, and I was only just born (three days before). So you can just figure out his (and my) age...! :shock:

But this one, not a stuffed animal, but still going with the theme, is even older:
*DANG: Link broken *

For this is "Klaus".
And Klaus was my mother's doll.
She got him when she turned six. That was in 1930!
Klaus is a bit of a rarity these days.
He's no longer being played with.

(To be continued)


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 14, 2004)

^^
That last one is F#$!ing creepy!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 14, 2004)

Klaus?
Creepy!!!????

OK, I did a macro of his face, but if you want me to, so you can undo your creepy feeling, I can look for one of the whole "Klaus"!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 14, 2004)

So what is Karissa doing? 
She started the whole theme and now she's chickening out??????
Leaving me near-Grannie in the lurch, fighting for the theme?

OK, so the voodoocat finds Klaus "creepy".
Hmph.

How about Wolf then?
*DANG: Link broken *

Wolf kind of makes me think of MD (in connection with Karissa.... erm)


----------



## karissa (Mar 14, 2004)

I'm here... I have over 100 stuffed friends....  I just have not had time to post them yet... don't worry... I'm coming back.

By the way... what in the world have I unleashed? :shock:


----------



## Goofup (Mar 14, 2004)

I just wanted to let everyone know that there's _no way_ I'll post any of my GF's 28 Furbys.

Your welcome....


----------



## karissa (Mar 14, 2004)

Goofup said:
			
		

> I just wanted to let everyone know that there's _no way_ I'll post any of my GF's 28 Furbys.
> 
> Your welcome....



Furbys! :shock:   Oh thank you....

Furbys must die


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 20, 2004)

Well, Karissa, since it seems like you could frighten all possible FURBYs to come to this theme-thread away, let me continue - as to keep this thread alive, and since it seems to be "my" thread, anyway, although you started it and gave me the idea...

There's a story to tell as to the following ones.
I'm member of yet another online forum shock: there are more than this one out there! :shock, and we once decided we'd have a little teddy bear go travelling from member to member. He'd then write a sort of diary to be sent to the board, so everyone else would know what "Cosmo", the little bear, was experiencing. I had to "lace" his diary with plenty of photos, of course, once he was spending time with me.

All the following photos therefore are on "Cosmo" and all the fluffy friends he instantly made in my home:

*DANG: Link broken *

Here you see "Cosmo" with an "old acquaintance" of yours, yes, right: Nick. "The Almost Headless Nick", whose head I sewed back on after I had rescued him from the waste ground around the bottle bank near the railway station. 
("Cosmo" is really small, thus easy to be mailed from member to member).

*DANG: Link broken *

And here's "Cosmo" with my daughter's "bestest friend ever", her girl-teddybear "Teddine" who she loves dearly to the present day (my daughter'll be 11 in a couple of weeks from now).

I thought I had scanned more of his photos but apparently I haven't. 
Well, I'll have to scan some more, anyway, I must still scan those of "Klaus" for *voodoocat*, who found my mother's doll so "creepy"...!


----------



## karissa (Mar 20, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## slacker(jedi) (Mar 23, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Karalee (Mar 23, 2004)

The monkey series is great. He is definately not camera shy is he   The B+W is my fave


----------



## slacker(jedi) (Mar 23, 2004)

yeah, my monitor is totally not calibrated, so i may be seeing a little different on the colour ones...  oh, and he's a munky, not a monkey


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Mar 26, 2004)

Well - here are my friends...

Some are old (although, not as old as those of LaFoto's).. Some are from when my brother was a baby - and some from when I was... so 17 - 20 years. Then there are also those that are a year old.. (Yes - i still love teddies) and I have to admit, LaFoto's story about Nick almost bought me to tears... I still can't move away from how they have eyes... I can't hurt anything with eyes... Especially novelty chocolates - I have to turn them away from me... Sometimes I can't eat them - or someone else eats them while i worry about their eyes... 

Oh - I forgot to rotate these - sorry - but I am tired... 

One of the youngest. I can't remember if it was Xmas 03 or 02. One of those anyway.

*DANG: Link broken *

A group shot
*DANG: Link broken *

Kato and Pooh Bear. (Kato is from Dreamworld on the gold coast - named after the tiger kato... I wish I had of gotten his sister Kaasha too - as she died from asthma in 2002).
*DANG: Link broken *

One that I made myself - his bottom has fallen to pieces and his insides are falling out. 
*DANG: Link broken *

My two porcelain dolls... They don't usually share a shelf in my cupboard, but I got a new desk and didn't want them to get broken, and just haven't gotten around to putting them back.
*DANG: Link broken *

A smaller group.
*DANG: Link broken *

Another small group.
*DANG: Link broken *

My beloved ladybug. I've had this one since I was just little.
*DANG: Link broken *


Halloween Pooh Bear. (He's dressed as a Bear!) I got this when the Disney Store closed down over here... I do miss the disney store!
*DANG: Link broken *

And last of all - my elephant... 
*DANG: Link broken *

These aren't all (a lot of them in the group photo are being sat on...)

Enjoy!

- Alecia


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 27, 2004)

Phew, those are as many as inhabitate our place here, and I feel sooo relieved that I'm not the only one who still likes the stuffed animals (and I am 44!!!). I like them in my own children's interests as well as - only so, maybe because they have eyes.
I'm glad you like the "Nick-story"... well, I just could not let him ly there next to the bottle bank! 

Here's my poodle and my sister's old teddy bear yet again, both from when we were little:

*DANG: Link broken *

And this is my son's moose. He just HAD TO get this one when we spent our summer holidays in Sweden, it's from a Swedish comic strip and this moose (or actually an elk) is called Hälge. One day, Hälge decided to take a bath in our inflatable paddling pool (my children are way too old for this, but their stuffed animals apparently aren't ):

*DANG: Link broken *

So, of course, later this silly Hälge (it was only MARCH!) had to dry on the clothes-line. He wasn't overly happy.... 

*DANG: Link broken *

Would "bedraggled" be an adjective to use in this context?


----------



## Goofup (Mar 30, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy (Apr 9, 2004)

Good one goofup, i was waiting for someone to post a real stuffed animal! 

Though this could never rival Klaus for spookiness, but I like kinda like this one for its wierdness


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 13, 2004)

It is about time show "the world" that Klaus is neither creepy nor spooky (well, not to me!):


*DANG: Links broken *


----------



## danicat2000 (Apr 30, 2004)

Of course Klaus isn't scary--he's very cute!   

As you can see, the animals at my house are usually having tea. 

The animals in the last picture belong to my son and he made me take capture that moment for him (that was not my idea--honest).


----------



## aggiezach (Apr 30, 2004)

:LOL: I love that last one Danicat!

Your son has a great imagination!


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh, Danicat, these are sooo nice! 
They remind me of the Teddy Bear postcards that you can buy and which I have always liked a great deal!


----------



## danicat2000 (Apr 30, 2004)

Thank you LaFoto!!  (I am soooo glad you are on this forum!)   

Actually I have tons of teddy bears photos like these because my teddy bears are always begging me to take their picture. 

I collect teddy bears and Ive also written stories about them so they all assume one day my stories will get published and theyll all become famous. They want to be in front of the camera as much as possible ahead of time so theyll be ready for paparazzi. 

Its really hard to argue with a teddy bear . . .


----------



## karissa (Apr 30, 2004)

danicat2000 said:
			
		

> Its really hard to argue with a teddy bear . . .



 :shock: Yeah but when they do argue back..... :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## AMcNeice (Apr 30, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (May 1, 2004)

Has he got a name? ALL our stuffed animals, those from years ago, and those that belong to my own children, are called SOMETHING. ALL of them. I could put up plenty more photos of them...


----------



## peterpan1 (May 23, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## peterpan1 (May 23, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (May 24, 2004)

Ah, so here they are then, PeterPan. Good.
This puts me in the right mind to go about looking for the photos of "Olga" and "Juanita", two dolls that my husband brought home from two of his international business trips. But I must find them and scan them first...
Then I'll also tell you where they are from.


----------



## Jaffapie (Jun 7, 2004)

Got this lil guy for my last birthday


----------



## pilgrim (Jun 13, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 14, 2004)

Hm...
Bang!
My son is BOUND to like this photo!
I'm just SURE he will. Can't ask him right now (school), but I will!


----------



## Lungfarmer (Jun 14, 2004)

Ha ha, great one Pilgrim, I like it!


----------



## aggiezach (Jun 15, 2004)

wow, thats a pretty powerful image pilgrim. nice work


----------



## pilgrim (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks guy's


----------



## charizzi (Dec 20, 2005)

sorry but I had to bring this one back!! lol!






They're watching a movie


----------



## CrazyAva (Dec 27, 2005)




----------

